
GPU Accelerated Voxel Physics Solver - gableroux
http://www.00jknight.com/blog/gpu-accelerated-voxel-physics-solver
======
gableroux
A very good example of Compute Shaders for the recent release of Unity 5.6
that supports Metal for MacOS and iOS. This is just awesome, grab the project
on Github and try it! It's not perfect, but still very impressive. All the
gravity is being calculated using the GPU :)

Kudos to Jason Knight

Compute Shaders:
[https://docs.unity3d.com/Manual/ComputeShaders.html](https://docs.unity3d.com/Manual/ComputeShaders.html)
Note that documentation is not yet updated concerning Metal and MacOS + iOS
support

Apple Metal:
[https://developer.apple.com/metal/](https://developer.apple.com/metal/)

Unity 5.6 added Compute Shaders for Metal:
[https://unity3d.com/unity/roadmap](https://unity3d.com/unity/roadmap)

